# the game changing tech we've been waiting for.....



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

is still not out :laugh: but strides are being made for smaller and smaller computing, we're talking phones that will end up so powerfull, that mas car production will intergrate them even more...so much so that we'll using them as transports, think of the possabilitys of tech getting smaller!


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

this is pretty cool, there are some things could use being smaller... like... my refrigerator. Or maybe my desktop? no no its pretty small. Laptop? i don't want less screen so not really. we can get thinner and lighter, but don't make my tech so small i can't freaking use it. It doesn't weigh enough to bother me. Make it faster, add more features, love it. but don't make it smaller. I don't want to worry about carrying a piece of glass in pocket because you wanted it as thin as possible. and it shatter when i walk.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

society has not adjusted to the tech we currently have, i can hear your concearns. but we're moving forward still. it's just how it's gonna be. don't wanna be one of those old peopel who hate new **** do ya


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

I didn't say I'd hate new **** but small is only so cool. I mean look at phone screens. Started small went big back to small and now. Big is in

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## bmmark (Apr 10, 2012)

Meh, I believe it when development has advanced to a stage where we see the first benchmarks or pre production samples


----------

